# Hook Size



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

I fishing in a Catfish tourney where the fish range from 2-50lbs. Im not sure what kind of hook would be best suited to catch these monsters


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I like using circles and for fish that size, Id use a 8/0 Gamakatsu Octopus circle, thats what I use and love them, but it depends, are you fishing live bait or cut bait? River or lake, bottom or under a float, many varibales on deciding what hooks are best for you. All the major brand bname hooks are quality and will work, but use the ones you are most familliar with, only time and experience will tell you if its the right hook or not. 

Salmonid


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

Salmonid hit the nail on the head. Pending on what you're after and the type of bait you use...or the size of bait should determine the hook size.

I've been very happy with Team Catfish Double Action Hook. I typically use 5/0 for channel cats (shad) and 8/0 for anything else.

Good Luck


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

6/0 gamakatsu octopus hook...as long bait allows for them. will catch any size cat.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

5/0 and 8/0 for me got 2 10/0 but havent had a bait big enough to use them yet


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use 8/0 Gama circle hooks and 10/0 circles when I can find the ones I like. Have caught fish as small as 12 inch sauger on 8/0 hooks so any catfish will be able to take that no problem.


----------



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys... My bait Im going to use is baby shad's chicken liver, shrimp. Stuff like that the stinkier the better....


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Basspro

I am curious on what hook you decided on.

How did you and the stinkbait do in the tournament?

I'm guessing if cats up to 50 pounds were expected you must have slipped over to the Maumee.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd use 5-8/0 circles. I like Gama's for Catfish because they are just a good sharp hook.


----------



## jonboatjim (Mar 25, 2009)

A member of the invasive species of birds known as the sparrow fits on a 10/O hook nicely.


Later,
Jim


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sparrows! mybe we will have to try that next year robby, but surely sparrows cant beat big old bullfrogs!


----------



## jonboatjim (Mar 25, 2009)

ducky152000 said:


> Sparrows! mybe we will have to try that next year robby, but surely sparrows cant beat big old bullfrogs!


lol, I hope those bullfrogs don't have their back legs!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

jonboatjim said:


> lol, I hope those bullfrogs don't have their back legs!


Only when i get hungry at night!


----------

